# Boursin Cheese



## Anne (Sep 26, 2006)

*Homemade Boursin Cheese*

*HOMEMADE "BOURSIN" CHEESE*​ 
*This "mock version" of Boursin cheese is a delicious  as an appetizer, on a buffet, or at a cocktail party. I like it because it can be made ahead.*​ 
*1 8-oz. package cream cheese*
*2 tablespoons butter*
*2 garlic cloves, put through a press or minced fine*
*1/2 teaspoon fresh lemon juice*
*1 teaspoon oregano*
*1/2 teaspoon basil*
*1/8 teaspoon salt*
*1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper*
*2 tablespoons fresh flat-leaf parsley*​ 
*In a food processor, blend all ingredients. Taste for seasonings. *​ 
*NOTE: Cheese may be rolled into a ball, then rolled in crushed pepper or placed on a serving dish and refrigerated overnight. It can also be frozen, but freezing it changes the texture, so it must be stirred until smooth before serving.*​


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 27, 2006)

Interesting. We have Boursin cheese - but it is a commercially made soft cheese (couple of varieties) made in France. Should your version not be called 'Boursin-style'?


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 27, 2006)

Probably "mock boursin" but very very good and a whole bunch cheaper.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 27, 2006)

here's another good recipe, from marmalady:

BOURSIN CHEESE

1 large clove garlic 
8 ounces unsalted whipped butter, softened 
16 ounces cream cheese, softened 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 tsp. dry tarragon
1/2 teaspoon marjoram 
2 teaspoon chopped fresh chives 
1/4 teaspoon dry thyme 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
2 tablespoons minced fresh parsley

Add all ingredients except parsley and chives to a blender or food processor and process until smooth and well combined. Stir in parsley and chives. Spoon mixture into a small serving bowl and chill overnight. Serve at room temperature with crackers or celery.
Makes 2 cups.


----------



## Anne (Sep 28, 2006)

*I'm well acquainted with the French Boursin, Ishbel.  I've used it many times through the years.*
** 
*Mudbug, I've seen that recipe before.  Have you ever made it?  I made it once, and I thought it was delicious.  The one I posted is just another version that we thought was tasty, too.  I think almost anything is good with cheese!   LOL    *


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 28, 2006)

The recipe I have is more like the latter recipe using whipped cream cheese also. Using whipped butter and whipped cream cheese.makes it more the consistency of real Boursin which is more "airy" than compact like a cheese ball.


----------



## Anne (Sep 28, 2006)

*Gretchen, that's a really good idea!   I've never thought of that, but it would make the cheese much creamier.  Thanks!   I'm going to try that next time.   *


----------



## SharonT (Sep 28, 2006)

*Boursin Potato Gratin*

Here’s another “Homemade Boursin Cheese”.   Combine about a cup of this with 2 cups cream, add some shallots and garlic and layer with sliced red new potatoes, s & p, and bake for about an hour for an unbeatable Boursin Potato Gratin.  Sprinkle chopped parsley or chives atop.
 
Boursin Cheese With Black Pepper
3 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon salt
8 ounces cream cheese
1/4 cup butter
2 tablespoons finely snipped parsley
1 1/2 tablespoons coarsely ground black pepper
In a small bowl, make a paste with the garlic and salt; set aside. In a food processor bowl process cream cheese, butter, parsley, pepper and garlic mixture until smooth.  Cover and store for up to 2 weeks in the refrigerator. Serve at room temperature or transfer to a 2-cup oven-safe bowl or ramekin and bake at 350º for about 10 minutes until warm.  Serve with crackers, croustades or as a filling for bite-size hors d’oeuvre puffs. Makes about 1 1/3 cups.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Anne*

Your Boursin Cheese receipe sounds wonderful.  You are a wonderful cook.

Have a great day.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 28, 2006)

I've made homemade Boursin/Alouette-style cheese before, & it's always delicious.  I would say that the only difference with mine is that I also add some thyme, which is one of my favorite herbs - but heck, you can pretty much use whatever herbs float your boat.

I've also made this cheese using yogurt "cheese", & that also works well for those looking for a lower-fat alternative.  Just dump a large container of yogurt in a cheesecloth-lined strainer set over a bowl & refrigerate overnight.  Next day you'll be left with a wonderful tangy cream-cheese like base for all sorts of spreads.


----------



## carolelaine (Sep 28, 2006)

I like boursin in mashed potatoes, the potato gratin sounds delicious.


----------



## Anne (Sep 29, 2006)

*Thank You*

*I was just about to thank you individually until I realized there were so many of you.  Your suggestions are great!   Some I've heard of and done, and others I haven't.  That's the fun of these boards; people come along and add their own twists and ideas.  Thank you!    *


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2006)

Anne said:
			
		

> *I'm well acquainted with the French Boursin, Ishbel. I've used it many times through the years.*
> 
> *Mudbug, I've seen that recipe before. Have you ever made it? I made it once, and I thought it was delicious. The one I posted is just another version that we thought was tasty, too. I think almost anything is good with cheese! LOL  *


 
I've made it once too.  Can't think why I haven't made it 100 times.  Really good.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 29, 2006)

I will say for Ishbel, she was pointing out that "Boursin" is probably a copyright cheese name and we should be referring to "mock" boursin or some such.  And Anne's recipe does do that--homemade Boursin cheese.
Boursin is making the real cheese going into it.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 29, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> I will say for Ishbel, she was pointing out that "Boursin" is probably a copyright cheese name and we should be referring to "mock" boursin or some such. And Anne's recipe does do that--homemade Boursin cheese.
> Boursin is making the real cheese going into it.


 
Right.  There is only one Boursin, as it's a brand name of mild flavored cheese, not a type of cheese.  Its named after it's inventor, a Frenchman.  He also named the type of cheese used to make Boursin, but I forgot what that is.

Alouette is another brand name for basically the same thing.


----------



## Anne (Sep 30, 2006)

*I agree with you, Gretchen. I think that's what Ishbel meant, too. I've edited the name as well as my comments so they reflect better on what the recipe is. Thanks for your comments as well.  *

*Francois Boursin served a fresh cheese (fromage frais) along with fresh herbs to his guests, so each guest could create his own cheese. That became the inspiration for his creating the cheese bearing his own name.*


----------



## cjs (Sep 30, 2006)

This is a great thread - thanks to all!


----------

